# PHOTO PHILE CONTEST: Back to School Bunnies!



## Elf Mommy (Sep 7, 2008)

As a Fun Task Force member, I'd like to get the ball rolling on our new Photo Phile Contest: Back to School Bunnies! 

Get out your pencils, school books, rulers, etc. and pose those lovely buns! I wonder if I can get Elf to wear a pair of mini glasses without throwing a fit? hmmmm....

Pose your rabbit in a school-theme and post your photos here. Most schools go back in session in the month of September, so let's have this one run until Sunday, September 28, midnight EST. That way those people who wait til the last minute can have that weekend to throw something together. Voting will commence on Monday the 29th and End at noon on Tuesday the 30th EST. 

This contest will be closely followed by an October Photo Contest!

So bring out those Back to School Bunnies!!!


EDIT: Only one entry per bunny. If you have 7 bunnies, each one can have her/his own photo entry, but if no more than one photo for each rabbit.


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

YAYAYAYAYA I LOVE PHOTO PHILE CONTESTS!!!!!!!

WOOP WOOP - I'm going to get started right away!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

Yay! Can't wait. Must get thinking.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

I have the best idea already!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 8, 2008)

Can a Mod please sticky this one?  Thanks!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

hmmm, now i gotta bug mom to take pics again.............and i have the BEST idea:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 8, 2008)

Teehee. I have my idea... I just need to 'refine' it!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 8, 2008)

Ohh this is a really cute idea for a contest :biggrin2:.


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG I'd like completely forgotton about this - I'm going to get started I'm so excited!!!
iloveyounibbles :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 11, 2008)

I have to get a little better so I can go out and get some stuff but hopefully I can get the stuff I need and get mine done on the weekend.... 

:biggrin2:

Ohhhhh I just thought of something else I can do that will be even better!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

Becca (BabyBunnies) 's Dippy







Don't laugh at that picture! I dressed up as a teacher for that one! ^



Becca (BabyBunnies)'s Fluffball


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 11, 2008)

Becca those are great! Teacher's Pet.... LOL!


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks - I look like a wally though!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 11, 2008)

I LOVE them, Becca!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 12, 2008)

Ohhh a contest!!!! Whoop!!! I love the contests!! I will get planning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 12, 2008)

Becca the teachers pet one is too funny,lol


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 12, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Thanks - I look like a wally though!



care to explain?



it really is cute, though:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

wally - plonka - stupid - making a fool of myself

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Becca I love the picture of you and Dippy, it's so clever! The look on your face is classic prim school teacher :biggrin2:.

It's very odd to think of school just starting up overseas, it's about to wind down and finish here in a couple of months :shock:.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 16, 2008)

Becca is STEALING the show!!! C'mon bunny lovers! Find a pencil or ruler and throw something together!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 16, 2008)

Was going to today but I had to help a friend move. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 12354somebunny (Sep 17, 2008)

OK, here goes: 

*Buttons Starts School





*

"Miz Pwinciple, I iz here to wegister for skool. Where I putz my name?"


(P/S: Buttons is not holding a real pencil, she doesn't get to play with those. It's a pencil-shaped bunny chew toy :biggrin2: )


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> OK, here goes:
> 
> *Buttons Starts School
> 
> ...




Awwhhh :inlove:


----------



## swanlake (Sep 17, 2008)

here is my first one, i am going for the yearbook theme.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 17, 2008)

swanlake that is funny


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW Where did u get that tiny computer - its really cool!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 17, 2008)

all the little thingies are american girl doll ascesories


----------



## swanlake (Sep 17, 2008)

next one..






p.s. that is supposed to be a beret on his head


----------



## swanlake (Sep 17, 2008)

last one!





fred and shadow as the classic quarterback and cheerleader couple.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 17, 2008)

*somebunny wrote: *


> OK, here goes:
> 
> *Buttons Starts School
> 
> ...


Buttons looks like she's ready to get down to work! Too cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 17, 2008)

swanlake, I just LOVE all the set ups! The yearbook theme is a great idea. We may have to do another contest later in the year with all the categories like you're suggesting!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2008)

I cant do the contest!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 17, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I cant do the contest!


aww why not?


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I cant do the contest!
> ...


:tears2:Why :cry2


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


Card for my camera died. So no way to take pictures. Well if I had the USB cord maybe but my mom can't find it.


----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2008)

Well instead - I know it wouldn 't be as good couldn't you edit a picture you have alresady taken in paint and add in the school stuff?


----------



## swanlake (Sep 18, 2008)

you could put your bunners on/by a school bus


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Well instead - I know it wouldn 't be as good couldn't you edit a picture you have alresady taken in paint and add in the school stuff?


No program to do it. Though my friend bf said he will try to get me one.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 19, 2008)

I am entering in like 5 minutes, hopefully I am not too late!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 19, 2008)

Hehehehe (Brody Bunnins')....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 19, 2008)

ha ha ha Amy that is toooo cute, and funny, what a smart bunny you have,lol


----------



## 12354somebunny (Sep 20, 2008)

*LOL!! Very creative work :biggrin2:

A bit scary, too.. can you imagine sitting next to a guy in class who looks like that?? hee hee 

undergunfire wrote: *


> Hehehehe (Brody Bunnins')....


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a memory card! I got a memory card!


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunkin's first day of school!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 25, 2008)

awww way cute!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I got a memory card! I got a memory card!


YAY :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is my entry. This is one entry, because Lottie's photo doesn't really make sense without Archie.










Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

Awwh Bless :inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Aww! Pinksalamander! Those are TOO CUTE! :bunnyheart


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

When does the voting begin?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2008)

HAHA Fran that's brilliant!! 

And I love lil Dunkin too!! :inlove:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 26, 2008)

Wasn't too hard to find props either, seeing as that is the contents of my school bag for today!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 26, 2008)

Well maybe not the beer :?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Well maybe not the beer :?
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


LOL! I was gonna say!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well maybe not the beer :?
> ...


HEHE - :bunnydance:


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 26, 2008)

Can I still enter????



Aly!:tongue


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Yup end Sunday.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Ringo and Apple 

LUNCH!






Teresa

Art Class






Elvis

Late for Class






Wyatt

What do you mean you didn't do your homework!?






Chibi, Connor and Dallas

Detention


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 27, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> What do you mean you didn't do your homework!?



Uhm...

:inlove:


----------



## swanlake (Sep 27, 2008)

lol those are PERFECTION!! love the outfits on those gorgous buns!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

I have to put my entry in tomorrow so don't stop the contest until I do. Sorry I am such a procrastinator!



Aly!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow! I've got to put my entry in tomorrow also! What time does the contest end Pacific time? 

JadeIcing, I LOVE LOVE LOVE Wyatt's entry! SO CUTE!

Emily


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Sep 28, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Wow! I've got to put my entry in tomorrow also! What time does the contest end Pacific time?
> 
> Emily


Pacific time is 3 hours earlier than eastern time
so Midnight EST = 9pm PST
Can't wait to see your entry!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 28, 2008)

These are all adorable pictures. It's going to be a tough vote.

Ali are Ringo and Apple bonded? What a cute couple they make.:heartbeat:

Susan:bunny18:rabbithop:bunny19:dutch


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2008)

*Not bonded per say. They can be out together but niether is fixed. Not that Ringo could mount her. *

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> These are all adorable pictures. It's going to be a tough vote.
> 
> Ali are Ringo and Apple bonded? What a cute couple they make.:heartbeat:
> 
> Susan:bunny18:rabbithop:bunny19:dutch


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm such a.....a..... LOSER!!!

I totally have everything prepared for this but in order to do it I have to carry bunnies upstairs, and to get one to stay still while I go get another, I need some sort of supervision- i.e Steve. And either he has been working 13 hour days recently, or I've been way too sick to do it. 

So I haven't got my entry yet! :X It would have been soooo good. I just wanted to say that I really, really wanted to enter this competition! And I totally never thought that I wouldn't either! Sorry guys..... 

Everyone's entries are so great! I'm gonn have a hard time voting! 

And Elfmommy you ROCK! Thanks so much for putting this together! 

I'm just...lame. Lol...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2008)

*You could take them when you have time and post them in your blog. *

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I'm such a.....a..... LOSER!!!
> 
> I totally have everything prepared for this but in order to do it I have to carry bunnies upstairs, and to get one to stay still while I go get another, I need some sort of supervision- i.e Steve. And either he has been working 13 hour days recently, or I've been way too sick to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 28, 2008)

You should definitely take them for us to enjoy anyway!  If I have permission, I'd like to print some of them out to put up in my classroom for my students to enjoy!

Entries are closed! I'm going to post the photos and a vote in a few minutes!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

Back to School Bunnies Vote!


----------

